# It's almost time



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like the start of Spring Break will be the start of our bowfishing season. itchin to inject some fiberglass into some fish. Hopefully this year will be the year we stick our first big gator gar


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I second that, i know of some good spots near where i live, just havent found that BIG one yet


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

ive been itchin all winter to get started again. Hope i cant stick another big nasty this year


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I pulled my bow out today to look it over before this weeks shoot. I am ready. I have to stop keeping that bow in that cloth case because it smells like **** from all the gar and carp guts that it gets on it.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

What have yall been waiting on, I've been shooting since last month. Better get it while you can.


----------

